# Making a bag out of cloth in under a minute



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

This video is really cool! Makes me want to go get some cloth and try it out myself!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Very cool!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! I love that. I want to do it too.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Great idea......I'm going to try that one. Thanks Lina.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

What fun to watch....I really wouldn't be able to find my keys in that, but it's a really neat idea.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

What a great idea!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cool! I was in Kyoto about two years ago and they have tons of cool things!

Amanda (who needs another vacation!)


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amazing! Gorgeous fabrics.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Don't you just wonder how people come up with that stuff? Talk about "perceptually gifted"!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina, thanks for the video. Now when I go to a quilt show and see all the beautiful Asian fabrics, I will have a reason to buy some.


----------

